
Taking down Gooligan, an Android botnet - ebursztein
https://www.elie.net/blog/security/taking-down-gooligan-part-1-overview
======
crowbahr
A very interesting article that is yet another reason to update your phones.

Shame that vendors don't care to support security updates.

~~~
pm90
Yeah I just don't understand why Carriers (ATT, Verizon etc.) and Manufactures
(Samsung, HTC) can't work out a standard deal for providing continuous
software upgrades.

I will single out Samsung though: they supposed to be the purveyor of
"premium" android phones, but still seem to consider software as second class
feature. If they had taken the initiative, maybe they would have set a
standard for others to achieve?

As of now, I get the feeling that Samsung users are just resigned to using
whatever software Samsung provides...

